# engine size



## spoker (Jul 24, 2015)

if ur stopped how do the cops know if your engineis 49 or 80 cc?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2015)

They don't. Some cylinders have the c.c.'s shown. Stupid law, should be by speed and or Horepower only... not fair to pre 30's motors with huge displacement and very low horsepower. In contrast.... 1968? 49c.c. Suzuki production racer had 11 h.p. and topped out at over 80 mph. So regulating by c.c.'s is just plain stupid!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Stupid law, should be by speed and or Horepower only... not fair to pre 30's motors with huge displacement and very low horsepower. In contrast.... 1968? 49c.c. Suzuki production racer had 11 h.p. so c.c.'s is just plain stupid!!!!!!!




I agree, but then again, the people they give drivers licenses too is appalling...its amazing how many people cant even properly execute a 4-way stop sign.

My buddy has a little tricked out 49cc racing scooter that's all billet and chrome, runs on 110. Little thing does like 40 mph...as long as you wear a helmet, the cops just stop you to check it out...

Some things should be governed by competence not generalizations..


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't wait for them to ask. I just take them on a high speed chase.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 24, 2015)

I rolled with a 160cc for years and they never had a problem with me.  Just don't do anything stupid and stay under the speed limit


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 25, 2015)

The cops in the small town where I live could care less, and thats cool, but where a buddy of mine lives he was pulled over a few years ago, he asked the cop about that and the cop said "If it doesnt have pedals I pull them over" ---I forget what he was riding but he went home and rigged some pedals on each side...yuk yuk


----------

